# Article on Simon Tolkien



## GuardianRanger (Mar 4, 2003)

For lack of a better place, I'll put this story and link here....

I saw this on TheOneRing.net, but I'm linking the story directly here. It's a story of Simon Tolkien, Christopher's son, and what a story it is. Simon has a novel coming out, but the article talks about Jackson's movies, and Simon's life growing up.

Click here for the story.


----------

